# Karpfenrute von Matze Koch - Balzer MK Adventure Karpfentraum



## Angel-Discount24 (30. Oktober 2014)

Endlich gibt es sie- ​ 
die *Karpfenrute* von *Matze Koch*​ 
*Balzer Matze Koch *​ 
*MK Adventure Karpfentraum*​ 

*MK Adventure by Matze Koch- *Balzer Angelruten nach den Vorstellungen und Vorlieben von Matze Koch!​ 
Endlich gibt es eine *Karpfenrute von Matze Koch* in Profi-Ausstattung zum bezahlbaren Preis!​ 

Den bekanntesten Spruch, den man von Matze Koch oft zu hören bekommt, dürfte sein: Flexibel bleiben! Ruten hat er so manches mal zweckentfremdet und völlig außer Acht gelassen, was die Hersteller auf den Blank druckten. Das machte es ihm nicht leicht, Ruten zu entwickeln, denn seine Ruten sollten genau diese Eigenschaften haben: nämlich große Bereiche abzudecken, damit der Angler so flexibel wie möglich reagieren kann und Ruten, die man auch bedenkenlos zweckentfremden kann. Mit den *hochwertigen IM-12* und den preisgünstigen IM-7* Ruten* ist uns das Kunststück dieser Gratwanderung gelungen. Eine feinfühlige Rute fürs Barschangeln und das mittlere Hechtangeln zugleich? Es gibt sie! Eine Rute die kurz und handlich ist, und gleichzeitig den Einstieg ins Vertikalangeln erleichtern kann? Eine Rute, die fürs mittlere Spinnfischen und leichte Jerken da ist? Auch sie wurden möglich gemacht! Wurfgewichtsangaben von 6 bis 60 Gramm sind keine Utopie. So zartfühlig, dass man ultraleichte Köder perfekt servieren kann und einen 50 Gramm Jerk dennoch voll durchziehen kann.

Japanische IM 12 Kohlefaser​
Die spezielle Wölbung der Ringstege wirkt wie ein »Schnurableiter« und verhindert auch bei unsauberen Würfen, dass sich Schnurschlaufen um die Ringe wickeln​
Die Titanium SIC „Vector-Angle“ Ringe stehen extra weit vom Blank weg, so dass die Schnur auch bei Dauerregen nicht an der Rute »pappt«​
*MK Adventure IM-12 Karpfentraum*: Fortgeschrittene Karpfenangler schwören auf Rutenschnellkraft sowie einen feinen, dünnen Blank für ein perfektes Drillgefühl bei einer Karpfenrute. Im Drill, bei schnellen Richtungswechseln der Karpfen, federt sie blitzschnell, ohne nach zu wippen, in die Ausgangsposition zurück und mindert so die Gefahr einer gefährlichen Schnurperücke enorm. Die großen “Vector Angle”-Ringe erlauben weite Distanzen und sind ebenso perfekt geeignet für Geflecht- wie für Monofilschnüre. Die Minimalausstattung mit nur fünf Ringen für weitere drei Meter Wurfweite macht Matze nicht mit, ihm ist die gleichmäßige Kraftübertragung im Drill auf den Blank wichtiger, darum hat die *Matze Koch Karpfenrute* sechs Ringe sowie einen übergroßen Leit- und Spitzenring, um die Reibung zu minimieren. Diese Karpfenrute von Matze Koch ist eben ein echter *Karpfentraum*.

https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/240x30q90/c/673/XCs2yX.jpg​ 
http://www.angel-discount24.de/balzer-matze-koch-mk-adventure-karpfentraum.html

Im *Online Angelshop* von *Angel-Discount24* finden Sie die kompletten Ruten der *Balzer Matze Koch MK Adventure Ruten*.​ 
http://www.angel-discount24.de/balzer-matze-koch-mk-adventure-ruten.html
​


----------

